
EmDrive Will Be Tested in Space - binalpatel
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/a22678/em-drive-cannae-cubesat-reactionless/
======
flukus
I like the put up or shut up attitude they've taken. But wouldn't more
terrestrial testing be better before they go to the expense of launching it in
space?

~~~
binalpatel
They're sending up a CubeSat which looks to be pretty small, from Googling it
looks like the cost to launch could be $40-60k USD.

I'm not familiar with testing things like this, but I could very well see that
being cheaper than hiring out a well-qualified lab to test it out.

